# Chattahoochee River



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Caught a few Wednesday morning until they started pulling water down at the dam. Water was pretty muddy which was expected. I plan to do a lot of fishing in this area the next few months. Such a healthy fishery and these floods won't mess it up as the other rivers since it's dam controlled. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good one. I'm glad somebody gets to go fishing. I'm tired of this rain.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good catch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ones !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice blues! What was the bait?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Getting them on the rods, nice job..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Nice blues! What was the bait?



Fresh cut bream. Seemed to liked the heads best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great catch for sure. Bet they will be letting a lot of water through the dam now after all the rain today. Flooding all over the place here along the Choctaw, roads and ramps closed, etc. 
Checked rivers on north side of Seminole and they are all flooding.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Alabama river is coming down!!!! Right by Thursday! Woohoo! Making up some new noodles and ordered 300 new plastic crappie tubes today! Got me some of those top secret "bubblegum" colored ones headed this way! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sky's boat (Apr 18, 2014)

Have ya ever used live blue guill / sun fish as bait for them cats,


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sky's boat said:


> Have ya ever used live blue guill / sun fish as bait for them cats,



Yes we used live bait as well but no bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yes we used live bait as well but no bites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blues like the blood and oils...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Best bait ive tried (very inexperienced) for blues is frozen shrimp and bluegill heads. Couldn't get bites on any other part of a bluegill, chicken liver, frozen catalpa worms, wigglers, or dead crappie minnows(shad). Planning on dropping the bait net on some alewives when they get back in the bay and giving them a shot, should be plenty oily!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You cat guys....have you ever thought about pouring a little menhaden oil in a bag with fish or shrimp bait and let them soak in the oil? If they like oil that should give anything soaking a good dose to bring in the cats. I have a gallon of the stuff and been thinking about trying this reciepe to see what happens. Of course I got to actually fish for cat first>


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> You cat guys....have you ever thought about pouring a little menhaden oil in a bag with fish or shrimp bait and let them soak in the oil? If they like oil that should give anything soaking a good dose to bring in the cats. I have a gallon of the stuff and been thinking about trying this reciepe to see what happens. Of course I got to actually fish for cat first>


I've "thought" of a million things!! I'll add that one to the list. 
Watched some guys a couple weekends ago throw out about twenty noodles about twenty feet apart kinda in a wad. Then they tossed out a couple scoops of a white watery looking chum?? Not sure but it looked like mooshed up menhaden. Saw three of the noodles bouncing right at dark and don't know when they got them in. Looked like a good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> You cat guys....have you ever thought about pouring a little menhaden oil in a bag with fish or shrimp bait and let them soak in the oil? If they like oil that should give anything soaking a good dose to bring in the cats. I have a gallon of the stuff and been thinking about trying this reciepe to see what happens. Of course I got to actually fish for cat first>


 Everything has been tried by the best of the best. I got buddies around the country that catch multiple 50-80lb blues on every outing on our major rivers and they will all agree the best bait hands down is fresh unfrozen skipjack herring and large gizzard shad. Here are just a few of my buddy Archie's blues he got today.

And also a few my buddy Carl Morris caught, three time angler of the year who consistently catches blues over 70lbs. And they guy who I purchased my boat from. In the photo is them with a two fish tournament limit with 121 lbs. just last week. While pre-fishing they caught several over 75lbs

The south is so far behind on Blue cat tactics it’s not even funny. The north has perfected everything; we are still in the trial and error stage. Most guys down here are still tying stings to branches hoping for a fish while the north is catch 400-800lbs of blues a day on rod and reel releasing all their big fish.

30lb fish to these guys are called dinks

The last photo is of Ryan Casey, St-Louis fisherman, former world record holder of the 104lb blue cat, him and a buddy with a 78.8lber they just caught along with many over 60lbs that day all using fresh cut skip jack herring. Baits over 1 pound.

Noodles, trot lines, bush hooks all those strings catch fish even big fish from time to time. Like the north has proven, once you perfect the Rod n Reel those strings seem like barbarian tactics.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a good video of all of these guys and they bait they use to catch cats over 100lbs on rod n reel.
http://youtu.be/IJ0gbDqNEaY


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Here is a good video of all of these guys and they bait they use to catch cats over 100lbs on rod n reel. http://youtu.be/IJ0gbDqNEaY


yeah......I'm gonna need a bigger noodle!
Let me say straight up that first and foremost - I fish.... Because I like to eat fish. I've eaten 15 pound blues and flat heads from the Alabama river and enjoyed them. Not sure I'm interested in keeping, or eating a 100 pounder. I put out about 20 noodles while I crappie fish because I probably can't catch enough crappie to eat. If I could consistently catch cats on hook and line I might catfish more. I'm sure I don't know what where or how but love all the tips I pick up from you guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos. Those giants are so big they don' even look like a fish!! Have read skipjack was 'the' bait all around the country, but you don't hear of them around here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> yeah......I'm gonna need a bigger noodle!
> Let me say straight up that first and foremost - I fish.... Because I like to eat fish. I've eaten 15 pound blues and flat heads from the Alabama river and enjoyed them. Not sure I'm interested in keeping, or eating a 100 pounder. I put out about 20 noodles while I crappie fish because I probably can't catch enough crappie to eat. If I could consistently catch cats on hook and line I might catfish more. I'm sure I don't know what where or how but love all the tips I pick up from you guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



I think just about all cat fishermen cut their teeth running lines, I know I did.


----------

